# Tallahassee Area



## rhamrs

I'm new to the Tally area, I have made a couple of drives towards the coast to find boat launchs and places to fish and didn't have any luck, everything I found was up river from the coast 6 or 8 miles. This will work on a weekend but not an evening fishing trip after work. So looking for suggestion to fish around the Tally Area...Saltwater, not fresshwater, but if there some good freshwater fishing in the area, I'll listen... Haven't fished freshwater in 15 years so it'll be new experience for me...


----------



## anytide

top spot map #N230  -will help a lot.. 
                 -anytide
http://www.offshoremapping.com/ProductCart/pc/Top-Spot-Fishing-Map-N230-Port-St-Joe-to-Apalachicola-42p304.htm


----------



## FSUfisher

What kind of fishing are you looking to do. I grew up bass fishing in Tally but switched to salt in college when all the lakes dried up. The fishing there is awesome.


----------



## boggob

fcka.net is a kayak-fishing site with lots of useful launch info.  Another site that may be of use for you is bigbendfishing.net

The closest saltwater launch is at the Saint Marks Lighthouse Refuge.  I recommend purchasing an annual pass from the visitor's center for $15 since it is $5 per entry.  Most of the inshore fish are in the rivers right now anyway.

Closer than that is the launch at the Fort at Saint Marks.  It too is $5 or you can get an annual pass from Wakulla County, presumably at the courthouse in Crawfordville.  Near this landing there is also a launch at Shields Marina and the Shell Island Fishcamp.

Another reasonably close launch is located at Spring Creek near Shell Point.  It is privately owned and is $5.  Beware of Oyster Bay, there is a marked channel but I have run into bars in the channel.

If you want some more info, let me know.


----------



## FSUfisher

Does the refuge still let you in for free if you show your duck stamp?


----------



## PLANKTON7

i go to Florida State and have my Gheenoe NMZ up here, fishing is awesome, just launch at Saint Marks wildlife refuge and start at the light house work your way east. Either you'll find the fish, but chances are the fish will find you. P.S. watch out for LARGE Bull sharks and LARGE Gators. MAKE SURE you keep your eyes open for large oyster blooms on the bottom and extremely deadly rock gardens there EVERYWHERE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :'(


----------

